# Love this simple edging



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/
Have been knitting for a long time but haven't seen or used this simple garter stitch edging.
Totally addicted to KP and learning so much.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Never seen that. Thanks!


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

dorfor said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/
> Have been knitting for a long time but haven't seen or used this simple garter stitch edging.
> Totally addicted to KP and learning so much.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

I have never seen that before!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

This looks sooooo neat for a sock cuff. I will be saving this tutorial and using it on my next pair, although I don't know when that will be as I already have 4 or 5 projects on various needles, not to mention the quilt and doll I've got started as well!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh I like that. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is really great, never seen anything like it before.Thanks for sharing. Does anyone know what the center V pattern shown on the sock is called, it is also pretty & I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Good find! Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Very pretty, different, type of finish. I have printed this off and fully intend to incorporate it into the next babys' jacket, jumper that is in a plain wool. Thanks....Jay


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Something new for me, as well - and isn't it pretty? Am just finishing another charity baby afghan (small size) and will give this edging a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmandaWong (Mar 17, 2013)

very good work,love it.


----------



## jassik (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow - that is SPECIAL!! Never seen it before... Have to try... Thanks for posting!!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

That is just lovely, going to have to have a play very very soon


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I really like that, what a neat idea and not just for socks either. Good find. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

What a lovely edging. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks great ,thanks


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Just tried it and it is so Easy.........


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thx!!!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

That is really clever thank you for sharing


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! What a gem of a technique. I'd like to know, too, how she made the "heart" pattern.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Now that is something I'll have to try!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> Wow! What a gem of a technique. I'd like to know, too, how she made the "heart" pattern.


This is the pattern for the socks she was making
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breaking-hearts-socks


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Saving, way cool, thanks.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow! Thanks, love it!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Saving that, for sure!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

dorfor said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/
> Have been knitting for a long time but haven't seen or used this simple garter stitch edging.
> Totally addicted to KP and learning so much.


What a beautiful edging. Always learning something new.


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lovely. I knew that to make a flower... great idea... Thank you


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh wow! That's definately different! Thank you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

how different, never saw this before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

That looks great. Very similar to a backward crochet.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Learn something new every day and that is my lesson for today. That is really clever and I can think of many ways to use this edging. Thanks for the information.

Carol J.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Love this look. Wish she would make a video version of the tutorial.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

That's clever Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I love that and have saved it. On first glance I don't really "get" it, but am hoping when I try it with needles and yarn I can make it work. Thanks so much.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for that - another one saved for future reference


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice technique. I was looking for something unique. Thank you.


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been knitting for 60 years and never seen this! Going to try it for a sweater I'm starting next. Thanks!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I like this look. I don't do socks but I can see this with more rows as a border for a shawl or afghan. Will keep this in mind. Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. Very nice edging for many knit garments. :thumbup:


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

Love it! Can't wait to give it a try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## joyseeker (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! Never thought of this! Love it!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing, I have bookmarked it for when I need it! I have been knitting for a long time too, but like you, learning new things all the time from this site and ladies like you that share their finds...


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, I like it and will try to use it


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Looks like a fun cast on.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this dorfor, now I have to find something I can knit with this edging as I'm not too big on knitting socks [except for babies].


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

this I will have to try, its definitely on my to do list.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

so glad you addicted to this site yes thanks for sharing....


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this find interesting . Anita


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

lindypops said:


> Thanks for posting this dorfor, now I have to find something I can knit with this edging as I'm not too big on knitting socks [except for babies].


I'm going to use it on the ends of a scarf for my 2yr old GD - we're going to visit shortly and need a project for the car. Don't like fringe for little people and this edging should finish it off nicely.
Doreen


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> That looks great. Very similar to a backward crochet.


Isn't it - so nice to find simple edges for knitting though.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

easyonly said:


> Love this look. Wish she would make a video version of the tutorial.






There is on here - looking at the two together makes it very clear and shows different yarns.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

What a clever and easy detail! I love it.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

So cool! Thank you


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Never saw this before but will be using it on my next project; very pretty


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Will definitely give it a try.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, looks great. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cool edging, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------

